# When do Pigeons Molt?



## ZigZagMarquis

TerriB said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that there is a soak cycle to their bathing. It does a great job of cleaning any poop crumbs off their vent. When the hens come off their eggs at 20 days, they are really eager to bathe before breeding. Generally, my birds like to bathe every other day or so. When they are growing in feathers, I try to put out the bath every day since this softens the feather sheath for easier removal. Seems like you have "bath time" down pat!


In respone to TerriB's comments... I have this question and figured I'd break it out as a seperate thread... what time of the year do pigeons molt anyways? I've heard it spoke of, but what time of the year is it anyways??


----------



## Birdmom4ever

*Molt*

They molt late summer/early fall. My flock starts molting in August and is done in early October. The time varies a little depending on how old they are, where they are with nesting, etc. My pigeons are just finishing their molt now.


----------



## TerriB

My birds went through a major body molt the end of August. Feathers EVERYWHERE! Each bird dropped huge amounts of feathers for one day, lesser amounts the next day. Several days later, the new feathers started to emerge. Heads and necks are molting out now. Walter dropped all the feathers on top of his head last week and now he looks like he has a crew cut growing in!  There also seems to be a minor molt associated with egg laying. My theory is that the shed feathers provide make the nest soft and warm.

High quality protein is important at this time to support good feather growth. A little extra high-fat seed is a good idea, also.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

TerriB said:


> High quality protein is important at this time to support good feather growth. A little extra high-fat seed is a good idea, also.


What are good protein & fat suplements? I noted too last night that the seed I have is listed at only 11% protein and I think it should be more like 15 to 17%? 

Anyway, I didn't get my birds until the end of Sept, so maybe they've already been through a molt for this season? We'll see.


----------



## re lee

They moult lightly thru the year. And the majorMoult is the change of seasons.The just prior to and starting of the fall season. Young birds will drop the baby feathers thru the body area. as they grow. And Late hatches may not fully moult until the following season.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

*Molt*

What kind of seed do you have, ZigZag? I think 11% is too low. All the pigeon mix I've ever seen is 14-17%. I feed mine 16% protein all the time and add extra safflower during the molt and when they are raising young. You could add some safflower seed to yours to boost the protein content.


----------



## zoo keeper

*protein*

I feed my ladies and gentlemen Racing Pigeon food (Fine Feathers Brand). It has Protein 17%, fat 3.0%, fiber 4.5%, and ash 3.5%. The ingredients are peas, corn, maple peas, Milo, red wheat, safflower. I am also feeding mine brewers yeast with garlic, and Red cell twice weekly. Gosh that sounds so tasty, maybe I will have some for breakfast


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

What I have is *Hagen* Pigeon & Dove Seed :

Ingedients : White Millet, Red Milo, Red Millet, Whoe Wheat, Canary Grass Seed, Feed Oats, Cracked Corn, Oat Groats, Greed Split Peas, Safflower Seed, Calcium Carbonate, Orange Oil, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, (0.2mg/kg)

Typical Analysis :
Protein................... 11%
Oils & Fats.............. 4%
Fibre...................... 7.5%
Ash....................... 3.5%
Moisture................. 12.0%
Manganese............. 24mg/kg
Zinc...................... 25mg/kg
Iron...................... 40mg/kg
Vitamin A .............. 7500 I.U./kg
Vitamin D3............. 500 I.U./kg
Copper.................. 8mg/kg
Iodine................... 0.6mg/kg

I suppose I could pick up some safflower to boost the protein until I get a handle on a different brand of feed.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Zig,

You should be able to choose from several different kinds of pigeon mix if you visit your local feed store or perhaps make a trip to the Magnolia Bird Farm in Riverside.

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

The feed store / hardware store out in Inyokern carries pigeon feed, but I'm thinking I could only get it in 50lb bags. What I've got now, I picked up at the only Pet Store the nearby town I'm in. It was the only product I saw that was for "Pigeons & Doves" other then at the feed store I mentioned. All that I could spot in other places like Walmart was "wild bird seed", "parakeet or parrot seed". I heard once that wild bird seed was okay for pigeons, but then I also heard that it is not since it usually contains unshelled sunflower seeds which, also I heard, are bad for pigeons since they don't shell their seeds, just swallow whole. 

Anyway, I'll order some safflower to supplement the feed seed I have... I've got about 15lbs or so left... and checkout what's at the feed store in Inyokern, take some notes and probably ask here which of the products they have there is best.


----------



## re lee

A 50 pound bag of grain Would probably be cheaper bought at one time. And will store well. I use a plastic trash can with a lid. And it comes in different mixes. 13 to 16 percent protein most common. You can get highter. But do not need it. To much protein is not good on new feathers. Cracked corn in some wild bird feeds I do not think is good in the long run for pigeons. White millet is not so good either. It is small and loose husked


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

I think what I'll do is run by the feed store and ask if I can see what they've got and write down the ingredients and run it past you'all here and also check it against some the couple of pigeon books I have and refrences I've found on the web.

Question... why is cracked corn bad... I've heard that said before, but see it as an ingredient in several bird seed mixes?


----------



## Jerry

Zig,
I believe cracked corn is bad because the open heart of the kernel is more prone to spoilage. I've read, also, that it is too rough for the birds throat and crops, but I'm not convinced of that. It's the spoilage thing....bacteria and mold get in there and proliferate. Also, I believe you will find buying the 50# bag of feed not only more economical, but it will save you trips to the feed store. As your flock increases (  ) you will need more and more feed. I'm up to 250# a month now!!


----------



## Sweetie

I have been noticing that Sweetie has been in molt. She is molting at this time. Some
of her belly is bare and a small area on her side is bare. I had to put a shirt that looks like a golf shirt that belongs to my husband to use as a bed to keep her warm. She seems to like it and my husband isn't so mad anymore. He just says if it keeps her warm let her use it. So I did. My concern is how long does it take for the feathers to come in. I live in Michigan and if you know the weather situation in Michigan, you can see why I am concerned.

Thank you,

Victoria Lutes (Sweetie)


----------



## TerriB

Usually the new feathers are visible within a few days of the old ones being dropped. Walter dropped most of the feathers on top of his head last month and looked like he had a crew cut for several days. ;-)

If a patch is growing in, they are going to feel very prickly (bird may be a bit grouchy and not want to be handled) so offer a bath frequently while the new ones grow in.


----------



## maryco

Hello Victoria,

Most birds at the moment are just finsihed their moult, some aren't done yet and they have a while more to go.
This is the moult season so afew weeks ago you would have noticed almost all the pijjies moulting and losing feathers.

My pet Pearl isn't totally done yet, her neck and head are still bare while her husband looks just perfect and he is all done. Every bird is different and sounds to me like your Sweetie is a young bird (could be her first moult) so this generally takes a bit longers as all the feathers chance to adult feathers, stronger, shinier and stiffer feathers. At this time also it can be a bit stressful on the bird.
I would suggest you add a supplement to the water, and give a garlic pill or fresh garlic in the water because these will help the body produce nice shiny feathers. Flax seeds are also good to add to the pigeon mix at the moment for the natural oils.


----------



## pigeon george

*the moult*

almost didnt put my two cents in from what i have read the actuall moult starts when the days start to get shorter and nights longer, this is why some racers use artificial light in the coops to delay the process


----------



## SusanAmI

Where do you get your food for your pigeons? Have one pigeon, but want it to be healthy. Global won't supply/doesn't recommend purchasing from them--tried--big quantities. And if one has one pigeon, where can one get vaccination for poxvirus and paramyxovirus? Vet says try fanciers--can't locate any. Vaccinations comes in packages of mnay. Assistance, PLEASE.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

SusanAmI said:


> Where do you get your food for your pigeons? Have one pigeon, but want it to be healthy. Global won't supply/doesn't recommend purchasing from them--tried--big quantities. And if one has one pigeon, where can one get vaccination for poxvirus and paramyxovirus? Vet says try fanciers--can't locate any. Vaccinations comes in packages of mnay. Assistance, PLEASE.


Ah... ignore my comment in my PM to you about buying a 50lb bag of pigeon feed if you only have one bird.

I've heard that you can feed them "Wild Bird Seed" which places like WalMart, KMart, hardware stores, even seen brands of it at places like Home Depot... BUT I've also heard that if you buy a brand of wild bird seed that has whole sunflower seeds in it, you should pick them out before feeding to pigeons since pigeons don't shell their seeds, just swallow them whole.

You can get varrious seeds or Pellets in small qantities from Jedds too.

Where are you at Susan?

As for the shots... for one bird, seems that will be tough. Root around on this website http://www.pigeon.org/index.html ... somewhere there it tells you how to find a club near you... I'm assuming you're at least in the USA, right?


----------



## re lee

If you have just one bird. I think you may not need to worry about pmv. Unless you expose it to other birds. Pmv wont be a problem . About feed. Do you have a local feed store that handles feed pigeon feed.? They may sell by the pound.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

*Feed, etc.*

I agree with RE Lee that a single bird is not at risk for PMV or probably for most other diseases, either. Is he a pet house pigeon? 

We buy our pigeon feed at a feed store. Where do you live? There should be feed stores somewhere in your area, whether it's a rural or major metropolitan area. We live in a large city and have several feed stores near by. If you can get 10 pounds and keep it in an airtight container it should last you a loooong time with just one pigeon. 

Wild bird seed is okay temporarily, but often doesn't have a high enough protein content for a steady pigeon diet. It should be in the 14-16% range.


----------

